# Funny, a little girl & her dog



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

A little girl asked her Mom, 'Mom, may I take the dog for a walk around the block?' Mom replies, 'No, because she is in heat.' 

'What's that mean?' asked the child. 

'Go ask your father. I think he's in the garage.' 

The little girl goes to the garage and says, 'Dad, may I take Belle for a walk around the block? I asked Mom, but she said the dog was in heat, and to come to you.' 

Dad said, 'Bring Belle over here.' He took a rag, soaked it with gasoline, and scrubbed the dog's backside with it to disguise the scent, and said 
'OK, you can go now, but keep Belle on the leash and only go one time round the block.' 

The little girl left and returned a few minutes later with no dog on the leash. Surprised, Dad asked, 'Where's Belle?' 


The little girl said, 'She ran out of gas about halfway down the block, so another dog is pushing her home.'


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Good oneound:ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

oh my..that's hilarious!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh that is way too funny and one of my greatest fears about walking a female in heat in the neighborhood. I never let the girls walk MeMe for just that reason. :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Love it...ound:ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

That was great. I enjoyed the laugh!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ound:


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

funny


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

ound: LOL!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:

I think this is why---honesty is the best policy!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL. I could totally picture something like that happening. Oh that was funny.


----------

